# Lounge at Chicago Union Station



## Ben (Oct 12, 2015)

part of our trip to Chicago is 1st class & 2nd part is coach going west, do we qualify to use the 1st class lounge?


----------



## PVD (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the lounge is available if you have same day sleeper tickets even if not for all legs and if I'm wrong someone will correct this very soon.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 13, 2015)

As long as you have a sleeper or business class ticket good that day, you can use the Metropolitan Lounge.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 13, 2015)

It doesn't matter if it's on the arriving or departing train, all that matters is that it's for the same day.


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 14, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it's good for the same day as sleeper travel.

Oh, it's been mentioned 3 times already. Never mind.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 16, 2015)

It's also good for the same day admission in another lounge in another city, if you have a sleeper that same day!

2 examples of this follow. If you're taking the Pennsylvanian from NYP or PHL and connecting to a sleeper in Pittsburgh that night, you could use the lounge in NYP or PHL. Likewise, if you're taking a Regional from BOS, NYP, PHL or WAS to connect to a sleeper on the LSL in NYP or the CL in a WAS the same day, you can also use those other lounges that same day!


----------



## Evan's Trains (Oct 19, 2015)

Ben said:


> part of our trip to Chicago is 1st class & 2nd part is coach going west, do we qualify to use the 1st class lounge?


I not sure if it will be guarenteed, even though you have sleeping accomidations it would only apply to the first portion of your trip arriving at Chicago but since on your trip west you don't have coach tickets they might not let you in. The train you are taking with sleeping accomidations must DEPART Chicago on the same day in order to access the lounge. I think they still might let you in because you have sleeping accomidations regardless of which portion of your trip is impending.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 19, 2015)

Evan's Trains said:


> Ben said:
> 
> 
> > part of our trip to Chicago is 1st class & 2nd part is coach going west, do we qualify to use the 1st class lounge?
> ...


That is untrue both as I understand the policy and from actual experience. In fact, when the Empire Builder where I had a roomette was severely delayed and I missed my connection in Chicago, I was able to use the lounge for my rebooked connecting train the next day because they counted that delayed train as "same day" (well, 4am the same day).


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 19, 2015)

Evan's Trains said:


> Ben said:
> 
> 
> > part of our trip to Chicago is 1st class & 2nd part is coach going west, do we qualify to use the 1st class lounge?
> ...


It can be a train ARRIVING or DEPARTING as long as it's the same day you arrive at the station.


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes - I have done that, too. On my previous rides from Dallas to Savannah, I would take coach from Dallas to Chicago, sleeper from Chicago to DC, and coach from DC to Savannah. I would benefit not only with access to the lounges in WAS and CHI, but I would also get a good shower on the train at both ends of my Capitol Limited ride.


----------

